# botanicare zho



## oneshot (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all
I got some zho by botanicare and was woudering who might be useing it,or can give me more info on this stuff.I got a free sample and didnt say how to use it in hydo dwc?so is it ok ?
thanks all.
oneshot


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't have the answer you are looking for however their website is very well done and should provide that info for you.

GL


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 2, 2011)

i used the free sample in soil, so im not much help about it being used in a hydro application, but i really liked the stuff. tried to get more, but the shop i buy from didnt have any of it, so i ended up going with humboldt's myco madness. 

good luck finding the answer to hydro applications. i assume its a 1/4 or 1/2 tspn per gallon of water though.


----------

